

More H-1B visas needed because of skill or money shortage? - SethMurphy

You often hear entrepreneurs say we need more H-1B visas. Are we really facing a skill shortage in tech or is it the lure of having an employee who is tied to their employer for lower wages than older americans (who have a job shortage) the real reason?
======
nkb
I was hired by TCS is US,when TCS could not get the VISA for so called skilled
worked, later down the road TCS managed to get the visa and I was kicked out.
The only reason to fire me was not skills but money. They replaced me with low
skilled worked, who was paid a lot less money.

